# Diebstahl Lapierre Zesty, Aachen 4./5. April 2014



## Lutsch (5. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

uns wurden letzte Nacht 3 Räder aus dem Keller gestohlen. Hoffnung habe ich nicht viel, falls einer aber irgendwo was zum Verkauf oder so sehen sollte...

Lapierre Zesty514 weiß, Rahmennummer: H9DH00963
Lapierre Zesty214 blau, Rahmennummer: H1EH01446
Mountain Cycle SanAndreas, Rahmennummer bisher nicht gefunden, ist auch schon gut 15Jahre alt...mein kleiner Schatz

Beide Lapierre haben versenkbare Sattelstützen, beide RS Sektor Gabel (eine mit RTC3 Dämpfung, welche nicht Serie ist) und Fox Float Dämpfer. Ergongriffe in gelb-grün an dem Zesty514 ist noch das auffälligste.

Das Mountain Cycle gelbe Margura HS33, einen roten Selle Italia "Ferrari" Sattel und ein Helix Stratos Pro Federbein. Als Gabel ist eine gelb-orange Doppelbrückengabel von RS verbaut.

Gruß
Lutz


----------

